# Itchy skin



## cooperwoman273 (Jul 24, 2018)

Polly Wolly Doodle has been scratching and nibbling her fur out on her hind legs and base of tail !!!!several visits to the vets ,was given antihistamine (stopped that as it made her sick ) 2xsteroid injection (didn't really help and don't want her to hv another one !)and it seems to be getting worse ...I feel really bad as a mother because I havnt been able to resolve this for her ....i hv changed her diet to raw ,and hv tried Apple cider vinegar to help with the itch ....don't know what else to do!! Any advise would be really grateful ....ps ...Polly is 7months old and a little rescue pup ..thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

It could very well be that she is allergic so something in her diet. You could test out everything. I think the process goes something like excluding it for a week and then reintroducing it so see if that helps the itching


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We had the same issue. We finally broke down and got the allergy test done. We were feeding her very healthy and even raw foods. But come to find out a lot of the stuff she was eating she was allergic to. Like Lamb, rice, carrots and peas. Which is what most dog foods have in them. So we had to find food companies that didn't have any of those foods in them. I found two. 

And frankly we have to stick to "only" the foods on her approved list. Because we have been lazy this past month and some of her skin problems have came back.

So an allergy test is probably needed. They are not cheap, but would have saved us a ton of vets bills if I had done it a couple of years ago...


----------



## pawbuddy (Oct 28, 2018)

Newbie here. Sorry to ask, how to differentiate between itch caused by food or cause by tick/flea? So the flea/tick would be visible if the dog scratches?


----------



## cooperwoman273 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thankyou everybody for your good advise ...just a little update on Polly Wolly Doodle .....all her skin problems hv cleared up!! Yeah !! I found an ointment/cream called Camrosa ......it's a miracle ..you can buy online and has amazing testimonials....took about 4 weeks but worth persevering with ...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

